
How It Feels to Learn ClojureScript in 2016 - flyboarder
https://medium.com/degree9/how-it-feels-to-learn-clojurescript-in-2016-1372ed894ab5#.qtzbm3qdr
======
iLemming
We need more articles like that. Thank you.

It makes me sad when people turn down Clojurescript because of prejudice
against parentheses. This wonderful language amazes me every single day. I
don't even think anymore (like I used to) how painful it would've been have I
had to use a different language. I am so happy I bet my career on it and quit
my very well paid job for the sake of writing Clojure. BTW, that decision came
right after ClojureRemote 2016. Right after the conference, the next day I
walked into the office and told my boss that I'm leaving.

> and you don’t need types

This is quite inflammatory statement. Types and type systems are important.
However Clojure now offers something that no type system can do -
Clojure.spec. Too bad - there's no mentioning of Spec in the article.

